# Need case fan, does size matter? will it fit my case?



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

So I want to get an additional case fan, that will fit in the back side










Though I'm not sure if it requires a specific size that's why I wanted an advice beforehand


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

From the picture it looks like it will support an 80mm and 92mm fan. With out the brand make/model of your computer....it's just a best guess.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

bassfisher6522 said:


> From the picture it looks like it will support an 80mm and 92mm fan. With out the brand make/model of your computer....it's just a best guess.


that's helpful too, i guess I'll just have to measure the case lol.

cheers anyways


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's the make/model of your PC....then I can find the specs for it and see exactly what fans that case will support.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What's the make/model of your PC....then I can find the specs for it and see exactly what fans that case will support.


it's german, im not relaly sure, I order it from amazon, then upgraded it


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030KLZE2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 its this


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That link doesn't offer a case brand name.
Coolermaster has an Elite series but no 910, Googling the number only returns to the build site, so it's probably a generic case used by the builder. Measure the space between the fan mounting holes to determine what fan(s) will work.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyree said:


> That link doesn't offer a case brand name.
> Coolermaster has an Elite series but no 910, Googling the number only returns to the build site, so it's probably a generic case used by the builder. Measure the space between the fan mounting holes to determine what fan(s) will work.


that's what I will do, though I do not own any measurement tools for the time being


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A tape measure or ruler will work.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I do not own any measurement tools for the time being


Some printable paper rulers
Disable any options such as 'Shrink to fit' or 'Scale to page'. Once printed, confirm your ruler's accuracy by measuring the dimensions of known object (such as a sheet of paper).


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Just looking at it as much as I build since it is about 3/4 the size of your I/O panel I would think 80/92mm fans fit there.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good suggestion gcavan! The spacing does suggest 80mm for the inner holes and 92mm for the outer holes but measuring will determine the proper size.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Looks quite standard to me where the holes are so I would agree and bet 80mm and 92 mm will work.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

If you measure between the hole edges furthest from each other, add 4mm to get the actual fan size.


```
| O          O |
| <----------> |
```
But as others have said, they're 80mm/92mm. The likelihood they're some other size is basically zero.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Fjandr said:


> If you measure between the hole edges furthest from each other, add 4mm to get the actual fan size.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Exactly just explained a bit better than I did!


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Woah you guys are like detectives, 
You managed to deduce so much from a single picture, that's amazing 
Oh and thanks for telling me about the paper method, didn't know you could do that


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

There are a lot of people here with a lot of experience with issues jest like this, so you came to the right place. :smile:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That looks like a cool little funky robot head :grin:



Fjandr said:


> If you measure between the hole edges furthest from each other, add 4mm to get the actual fan size.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

I bought a ruler measured it and it's 9 by 9 cm, from one screw hole to the other, so what type of fans are acceptable ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That would be a 92mm fan.


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tyree said:


> That would be a 92mm fan.


thank you very much


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're very welcome and good luck.


----------

